# Savoir quelles apps sont installées



## arnaud693 (15 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Je cherche comment savoir quelles apps sont installées sur l'iphone de mon fils, à partir d'Itunes.
Je m'explique, il a 15 ans, et je crois qu'il utilise des applications de rencontres type Tinder.. Il est jeune, c'est risqué, et donc je ne veux pas qu'il le fasse...
Comme il sait que je regarde son Iphone régulièrement, je pense qu'il installe ces apps, et les supprime avant de rentrer à la maison..

j'aimerais donc savoir si j'ai un moyen de savoir si ces apps sont installées dans la journée..
J'ai essayé à partir d'iTunes, il y a bien des choses mais je crois comprendre, que la synchronisation ne se fait pas en direct (Tinder apparait dans les apps Iphone mais je pense que c'est parcequ'il y a eu une synchro lorsque l'app était installées).

J'ai essayé de regarder depuis l'iPhone, avec l'Appstore, dans les achats absent sur l'iphone, mais la version indiqué de l'apps est systématiquement la dernière, et donc, impossible de savoir s'il la retéléchargé..

Avez vous un moyen pour savoir de manière fiable, quelle application a été téléchargée à quelle moment svp ?


Merci beaucoup à ceux qui pourront m'aider..


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Il vous suffit d'aller dans l'app store --> Mise a jour  --> Achat 
et la vous trouver toutes les applications installés sur iPhone


----------



## arnaud693 (15 Mai 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il vous suffit d'aller dans l'app store --> Mise a jour  --> Achat
> et la vous trouver toutes les applications installés sur iPhone



Bonjour,

Oui, en effet. mais il s'agit des apps installées à l'instant T.
Moi je souhaite savoir quelles apps on été installées avant que j'ai le téléphone en main.. Et si elles ont été installées, a quelle moment.

En clair, je sais qu'il a déjà utilisé ces apps. Il les a supprimés. Lorsque je prend son téléphone, elles n'y sont pas.
Je le soupçonne de les installer puis de les desinstaller avant de rentrer.
Mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de le savoir.
Même si je vais dans l'application "Appstore" -> Mise à jour -> Achats -> Absent de cet iphone -> app en question. Je vois bien Tinder, mais je ne sais pas quand il l'a installée.. Ou desinstallée..

Je ne sais pas si je suis clair du coup ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2016)

Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible de savoir , que voulez vous faire en sachant le jour et l'heure de l'installation de ces applications?


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Mai 2016)

arnaud693 a dit:


> Moi je souhaite savoir quelles apps on été installées avant que j'ai le téléphone en main.. Et si elles ont été installées, a quelle moment.
> Je ne sais pas si je suis clair du coup ?



Très clair, mais cette possibilité n'existe pas.
Par contre, il existe un certain nombre de dispositions possibles pour reprendre un peu le contrôle des choses.
Vous pouvez par exemple activer les restrictions sur le téléphone, par exemple interdire les apps classées 17+ (le gamin va comprendre sa douleur, parce qu'Apple est très restrictif, en particulier concernant les jeux...).
Personnellement, j'ai activé le système familial, c'est assez pratique. Les gamins doivent demander systématiquement l'autorisation à un adulte pour installer une app. Cette demande arrive sous la forme d'une notification et l'opération est très rapide.
Le problème est que Tinder est déjà autorisé... Il faudrait essayer de le supprimer de la liste des achats sur le compte AppleStore à partir d'un ordinateur, histoire de voir ce que ça donne.
Bon courage


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2016)

En effet pas d'autre solution de que ce explique Bigdidou


----------



## arnaud693 (16 Mai 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> En effet pas d'autre solution de que ce explique Bigdidou


Merci Pour vos réponses c'est assez clair..

Sinon, du coup est-il possible de savoir quelles sont les apps installées à un instant T ?
Son compte iTunes est sur mon mac..
Donc est-ce que si par exemple je regarde dans la journée son ompte itunes a 14H, je peux savoir si l'app est installée sur son iphone a ce moment ?

merci


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2016)

Oui en allant dans App


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mai 2016)

On ne peut pas.
Apple mise plutôt sur la prévention que la surveillance.
Personnellement, c'est une philosophie qui me plaît et me convient parfaitement 

Édit :


Jura39 a dit:


> Oui en allant dans App



Alors là, tu m'en bouches un coin. On peut vérifier sur un appareil quelles apps sont installées sur un autre à un instant t ? Jamais vu un truc pareil...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On ne peut pas.
> Apple mise plutôt sur la prévention que la surveillance.
> Personnellement, c'est une philosophie qui me plaît et me convient parfaitement



Si il installe une application sur son iPhone , elle se retrouve sur iTunes dans mes apps


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mai 2016)

Oui, mais ça, c'est pour la première installation.
Après, si elle a été supprimée du téléphone, puis réinstallée, on n'en sait rien... 
Bref, pas de monitorage possible en temps réel de ce qui est présent ou pas sur un appareil, en tout cas, pour les particuliers.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, mais ça, c'est pour la première installation.
> Après, si elle a été supprimée du téléphone, puis réinstallée, on n'en sait rien...
> Bref, pas de monitorage possible en temps réel de ce qui est présent ou pas sur un appareil, en tout cas, pour les particuliers.



Je viens de faire le test avec une application que j'ai effacé de l'iPhone et quand je la remet , elle revient sur iTunes ,ce n'est peux être pas le cas pour tous


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mai 2016)

J'ai pas compris la manip, mais c'est vrai que j'utilise pas vraiment iTunes sur le Mac.
Tu effaces l'app de ton téléphone, ok.
Sur iTunes sur le Mac, ça t'indique, à distance, donc, que l'app n'est plus installée, c'est ça ?
Et quand tu la réinstalles, ça t'indique qu'elle a été installée quelque part ?
C'est sur ton compte que tu vois ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai pas compris la manip, mais c'est vrai que j'utilise pas vraiment iTunes sur le Mac.
> Tu effaces l'app de ton téléphone, ok.
> Sur iTunes sur le Mac, ça t'indique, à distance, donc, que l'app n'est plus installée, c'est ça ?
> Et quand tu la réinstalles, ça t'indique qu'elle a été installée quelque part ?
> C'est sur ton compte que tu vois ça ?



Je n'arrive plus a le reproduire , ça doit être le hasard , désolé de vous induire en erreur


----------



## Ana27 (5 Novembre 2020)

arnaud693 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche comment savoir quelles apps sont installées sur l'iphone de mon fils, à partir d'Itunes.
> Je m'explique, il a 15 ans, et je crois qu'il utilise des applications de rencontres type Tinder.. Il est jeune, c'est risqué, et donc je ne veux pas qu'il le fasse...
> ...


Bonjour, 
Je vous conseille d’aller sur son téléphone dans l’app Store, plus précisément sur « mon compte » ou vous trouverez « mes achats » pour déterminer quelles applications on été installés.. attention, nous ne pouvons pas voir si elle sont desinstallé, puis réinstallé.. nous voyons juste la date de sa première installation


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2020)

Ana27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vous conseille d’aller sur son téléphone dans l’app Store, plus précisément sur « mon compte » ou vous trouverez « mes achats » pour déterminer quelles applications on été installés.. attention, nous ne pouvons pas voir si elle sont desinstallé, puis réinstallé.. nous voyons juste la date de sa première installation


Depuis 2016, il a dû peut-être trouver, non ?


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

A vouloir tout controler on fait pire

J'ai  3 enfants


----------

